# Pet Insurance cancelled by Halifax, Lloyds and Petguard



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You may have heard that the above companies have pulled out the pet insurance market leaving many people high and dry. Lots had taken out "lifetime" policies and have now been left uninsured and uninsurable (due to pre existing conditions). Their, sometimes elderly, dogs need medication that the owners can not afford.
I would not be so agrieved if they had decided to not take on new business but to just pull the plug on existing customers is just not on.

If you would like to join the campaign, against these companies, being run by Dogs Today magazine then go to www.facebook.co/HoundOutHalifaxandLloyds.

It could be your insurance company next.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's greedy Vets to blame, not the Banks.

Although I agree that it is a despicable way to do it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It seems very unfair and you would think that those insured with them have some protection

It seems that all the cards rest with the companies and not the insured

Aldra


----------

